# JD 4000 series engine performance chips



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a JD4720 58 engine HP tractor. I just read about a performance chip which boasts engine HP and performance.

Do these chips work?
What are the advantages and disadvantages?

Ease of installation and operation?

Are there any other components like radiator size or something else needing to be changed to make these chips work efficiently?

Looking forward to hearing from some "chip users" or other knowledgeable persons.

Thanks.

Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Upon further review I don't think that there is a chip for the JD4720. However, I think a company called Ekotuning might have something to enhance engine performance. Looking for some insight into upping the hp on my JD4720.


----------

